
Sergey Brin's iPhone Adventure in Davos - iamelgringo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/01/31/sergey-brins-iphone-adventure-in-davos/index.html?ref=technology
======
grandalf
Maybe the reason Google is getting the most mobile traffic from the iPhone is
b/c gmail for mobile is still not as good as the built-in Blackberry email
client!

